# Spinning WHILE pooping...why?



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

Our dog spins WHILE she poops. I know a lot of dogs spin around BEFORE they poop, but she does it WHILE she poops. Wouldn't be a problem, but she often ends up stepping in it!  Does anyone know WHY she would do this and also how to stop it????


----------



## doggy_dreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

he he, i feel sorry for u. it must be getting quite messy. dogs generally spin just before pooping so as to find a comfortable spot. if ur dog is on a leash, once he starts doing his job, just hold the leash tight so that his movement is restricted, but make sure not to pull him. when he tries to move, just tighten the leash and gently say 'no!'. he'll get the idea soon, hopefully


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

doggy_dreamer said:


> it must be getting quite messy. if ur dog is on a leash, once he starts doing his job, just hold the leash tight so that his movement is restricted, but make sure not to pull him.


Actually most of the time she is actually pretty careful NOT to step in it but when she does....eeewwww....and she's NOT on a leash (she goes in our backyard) so that won't work...it's REALLY odd! LOL!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

howbout said:


> Our dog spins WHILE she poops. I know a lot of dogs spin around BEFORE they poop, but she does it WHILE she poops. Wouldn't be a problem, but she often ends up stepping in it!  Does anyone know WHY she would do this and also how to stop it????


 It sounds like to me she is constipated.. What are you feeding her?


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

First off we need a definition of "spinning". 

If she's spinning rapidly in a effort to get away from her hind end, I'll go along with borzoimom; something is causing discomfort.

If she's just walking in circles while she poops, thats normal for some dogs.


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> It sounds like to me she is constipated.. What are you feeding her?


She is absolutely not constipated - that is definitely not the problem. We feed her the Wellness brand. It's just a really odd thing she does....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

applesmom said:


> First off we need a definition of "spinning".
> 
> If she's spinning rapidly in a effort to get away from her hind end, I'll go along with borzoimom; something is causing discomfort.
> 
> If she's just walking in circles while she poops, thats normal for some dogs.


 LOL>. REALLY??? Only time any of my dogs ever did was a dobie and did this when she was..


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Blitz spins circles every time he poops. It's not constipation, it's just the norm for him! It's SOOO annoying though, especially when I need him to potty in a small area.


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Blitz spins circles every time he poops. It's not constipation, it's just the norm for him! It's SOOO annoying though, especially when I need him to potty in a small area.


While I feel for you, I'm glad to hear Brandy isn't the only dog to do this! To answer the other posters - she is not in any discomfort, it's just what she does. 

Jaylie - does Blitz do that while in a crouch? Because what Brandy does is crouch and start to poop, then spin a bit, poop some more, spin...etc. All in one tight circle and while in her crouch, hence the sometimes stepping in it! It's so weird to watch and then of course you also have multiple small piles of poop  LOL...........


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm totally convinced that they do that (mine don't spin, but walk around while pooping), to get one over on us! LOL Like "Hahaha, now look at all the different spots you have to scoop!"

Ok, but seriously, I think it's more to do with helping "it" out.


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> Ok, but seriously, I think it's more to do with helping "it" out.


Well, so far that makes the most sense...I'm learning from this board and other places she is not the only dog to do this so I guess I just have to learn to live with it!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ella does it too if it makes ya feel any better. While she doesn't "spin" per se, she crouches, poops, takes a few steps forward, poops, few steps, poops LOL , I agree, it's frustrating to have to pick up five or six little poops instead of just one pile.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> Ok, but seriously, I think it's more to do with helping "it" out.


Would that be centrifugal or centripetal force?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You should make a vid and let us see it. lol


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> You should make a vid and let us see it. lol


Ewww! No thank you! haha


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, or make a vid and send it into America's Funniest Video's. lol


----------

